

Mt. Gox has at least 200k BTC - snitko
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1z37zw/mt_gox_has_at_least_200k_btc/

======
013
The top comment is always quite interesting. There seems to be a few people
saying that Mark possibly lost the private keys. Is there any source to that?
Or pure speculation?

~~~
kseudo
I think the theory is that he no longer has access to the keys... the
implication being that the authorities are in control and he has to obey a
gagging order.

~~~
kseudo
Possibly best twist in the story yet :P
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1z3gom/conspiracy_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1z3gom/conspiracy_theory_mark_karpeles_is_under_a_9gag/)

